# Wanted: Quil stem



## Tharg2007 (14 Oct 2008)

old style, long reach please


----------



## ASC1951 (14 Oct 2008)

What dimensions exactly, Tharg? I have a 531 road frame in the garden ready to go in the skip, which has a quill stem and 40cm drop bars.


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 Oct 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> What dimensions exactly, Tharg? I have a 531 road frame in the garden ready to go in the skip, which has a quill stem and 40cm drop bars.



whaaaaaa???? i'll have the lot, what size is the frame? quill stem im not bothered what size, I have some old bars like promenade to put on so im undecided on sizes, will be a trial and error me thinks.


----------



## ASC1951 (15 Oct 2008)

It was a very nice frame in its day, Tharg. I had it hand built by M&B Cycles in Dronfield, specifically for touring so with cantilever brake bosses and low rider piercings in the front forks. It might even be 531 Supertourist rather than plain 531. It's about 25 years old and it was the only time I ever said to a bike shop "Right, I'm not a student any more, I want the best you can sell me".

However:-
- there is plenty of superficial rust on it, so it would need a strip and powder coat
- the front forks, if I can find them, are slightly twisted because I bent them separating them from a seized stem. I didn't use colossal force so I am sure they could easily be straightened. At the moment it has a pair of tatty 531 forks off a similar sized racing frame, which I probably have the rest of.
- I'm only 5' 5", so it's a small frame, but with a longish top bar. 20.5" C to C, I think.

Come to think of it, I also have a Brian Rourke frame which I did the Etape on 15 years ago. That is a really good quality hand built racing frame. A bit of rust round those faddish 'through-the-top-tube' cable holes but otherwise in excellent nick.

I suppose I ought to keep the Rourke but I have several other road bikes and am partway through building up another, so the reality is that I'm never going to ride it again. I would much prefer that this stuff went somewhere where it will be used rather than being melted down for Nissan doors. The M&B frame and bars is yours for the cost of delivery/collection, plus the other 531 frame if I can find it all. The Rourke frame probably has some value.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Twenty Inch (15 Oct 2008)

Save them, Tharg!


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2008)

i really want to, i do, but they are too small for me. I will have the stem though, and I guess if no one else wants the frame then I might have the frame posted too if its not much more than to post the stem. I'm sure I can find someone to donate it to.

So if there are no takers for the frame, maybe ASC can give me some postage prices so I can decide, im on a bit of a budget at the moment what with all the projects I have on at the moment.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2008)

hmm, im thinking I could pick it all up maybe? do you ever travel to manchester ASC?


----------



## PpPete (15 Oct 2008)

Tharg2007 said:


> old style, long reach please



I've a nice old 115 mm GB Tourist, been meaning to take it off the hack it's on at the moment and put it on Ebay, as the last similar one on there fetched a few bob.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230293039932

£20 + post ?
That's unless you've got a free one from ASC1951 of course !!!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2008)

porkypete said:


> I've a nice old 115 mm GB Tourist, been meaning to take it off the hack it's on at the moment and put it on Ebay, as the last similar one on there fetched a few bob.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230293039932
> 
> £20 + post ?
> That's unless you've got a free one from ASC1951 of course !!!!



thanks for the offer porky but i'll wait for either a freebie or to snaffle a bargain somewhere. Waiting will get me something cheaper, like this one at only £12 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-GB-AL...39:1|66:2|65:13|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Oct 2008)

If anybody has a 120-130 mm old style quill stem please pm me...especially if it's cheap


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> If anybody has a 120-130 mm old style quill stem please pm me...especially if it's cheap



oi, get your own thread!!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Oct 2008)

..I already do.. this is a raid.


----------



## e-rider (16 Oct 2008)

Try hubjub.co.uk they sell new ones fairly cheap and good quality Nitto


----------



## e-rider (16 Oct 2008)

check out the *Technomic Deluxe* for £24 - it's very nice! Available in all lengths and it's very tall.


----------



## Young Un (16 Oct 2008)

ASC - If tharg does not want the frame or if you want to sell the Rourke please let me know as I am trying to build a fixie up for as little as possible and would happily take them off you for the cost of postage plus whatever you want for the Rourke.


----------



## ASC1951 (17 Oct 2008)

The Rourke is quite small, Steve - 20" seat tube and 21" top tube, both c to c. It's a 653 frame.


----------



## PpPete (17 Oct 2008)

I'm looking for a small frame next - my daughter wants a bike now.
How much for the Rourke?

Might be interested in the M&B 531 frame too, is it same size?


----------



## Young Un (17 Oct 2008)

The Rourke sounds a wee bit too small, but it depends on how much you want for it.


----------

